# Put old Garnet 15-watt into a Fender-style cab?



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

I've got a 15 watt Garnet stencil amp with a "Raven" badge on it. It sounds great but I don't like the size and look of the cab. It's a tall unwieldy thing like this one:






Mine is a single speaker model.

I'd like to reconfigure it into a Fender style box. Is that practical?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Why not? The chassis size of the Raven may not be drop in so it depends what you mean by "Fender style."

You may find it less work to just put a handle on the side - makes them easier to carry around vs the top handle. A lot of stencils did that.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Many options available for you. Over the years, I've relocated amps into several types of enclosures. Keep the C of G low and balance the weight distribution. Vintage radio cabs, test gear cabs...even early model bread boxes work well...only limited by your imagination.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I will keep it original, it is like a piece of history.

No matter how bad it is, that's what makes it unique. Fender style" amps are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

Latole said:


> I will keep it original, it is like a piece of history.
> 
> No matter how bad it is, that's what makes it unique. Fender style" amps are a dime a dozen.


Thanks. It is not that it is "Bad," it is just clunky. But that said, I'm a primarily a bassist who saw the light and only dabble in guitar a little these days. the amp is not likely to go anywhere any time soon.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Maybe switch out the baffle (keep the original stock). Try a bigger/ better speaker that justifies the "clunky" real estate" ?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

If you have some good speaker cabs, why not make a head cabinet and keep the combo if you later want to sell the amp. 

I have a Garnet stencil amp , the 15TR that is a huge combo for a little 7 watts of power. That amp will go as a head and the combo cabinet is going to storage.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a Granada branded Garnet 10P-T stencil amp that was in the original 2x8 vertical cabinet, made of really lousy particle board, and it was really musty smelling...I think it had been in a flood or something. I ended up building a really basic lightweight horizontal 2x8 cab for it out of 1/2" birch ply, essentially the same size as the original, just turned on its side. Then I got the inspiration to build a 5F1 circuit in a large chassis to fit that cab, so I transferred the Garnet to an old suitcase that I re-worked/reinforced. That was kinda cool, but I ended up selling the suitcase version. I still have the green tolex cab with the 5F1 in it...although I kinda liked the Garnet better than the 5F1 in that cab, honestly. I wish I had kept it that way.

Original:









Version 2:


















Version 3:


----------

